# LE Glock



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Does the Law Enforcement designation have a signigicant
meaning (LE Glock) or does it just depend on what that
particular LE dept. ordered?


----------



## toopercentmlk (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't thnk they are any different than civilian guns, other than states with a capacity limit, LE gets the high-cap. With that said, I'm related to an LAPD officer and he uses the same Glock 21 that I have, the only difference is that he has 13rd magazines and mine only hold 10.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Some LE Glocks come with things like the heavier "New York trigger." Beware.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I believe all LE Glocks come with a total of three magazines.


----------



## alman63 (Apr 15, 2007)

LE Glocks come with a blue label on the box, 3 hi cap mags and depending on PD Trigger can be 4.5, 5.5, 8 or 12 lbs and standard or night sigits (Trijicon or Glock).


----------



## wayno (Nov 15, 2007)

Just bought G23 w/3 Mags/Trijicon NS. NIB
Headed for Range tomorrow


----------

